

Wondering why you can't order an Ipad?  It's not legal yet - keltecp11
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/01/wondering-why-you-cant-pre-order-the-ipad-it-isnt-legal-yet/

======
tptacek
That's why the GSM iPad isn't for sale, and, in fact, Jobs even said that at
the keynote. That doesn't explain why you can't preorder a non-GSM iPad.

~~~
tb
FCC Part 15 approvals[1] cover all electronic devices, not just those that
intentionally emit electromagnetic radiation. All computer equipment still
needs approval before it can be sold to ensure that it doesn't unintentionally
radiate excessively or in bands that can interfere with other equipment, and
that it will still operate correctly when subjected to radiation from other
equipment.

Further, the non-GSM iPad has WiFi, which brings it under the FCC approvals
for wireless transmissions in unlicensed spectrum.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Title_47_CFR_Part_15>

~~~
tptacek
I figured someone would say that, but given the fact that _practically every
other Apple product falls under that umbrella_ (not to mention practically
every other product in the entire industry), I'm not putting too much stock in
the WiFi iPad being held up for regulatory reasons.

~~~
wglb
Are you saying that because Apple has some products already approved, that
they don't need to get specific approval for the iPad? Isn't the approval on a
per-device basis?

~~~
Daniel_Newby
They can start taking orders whenever they want. It's _delivery_ that has to
wait for regulatory approval.

~~~
wglb
No, from TFA _“Application availability and pricing are subject to change.
This device has not yet been authorized as required by the rules of the
Federal Communications Commission. This device is not, and may not be, offered
for sale or lease, or sold or leased, until authorization is obtained.”_

